# Spice colours when cooking



## Suthseaxa (Nov 14, 2016)

Does anyone find that the colour of spices in a curry, for example, suffers during long, slow cooking? If I cook a lamb curry, it invariably comes out brown. If I do a similar one which chicken breast, it comes out bright yellow. I wonder if turmeric is not as thermally-stable? Has anyone else found the same? The same happens (though to a lesser degree) if I do a chicken thigh dish. I've even started cooking the lamb separately for a little to make it less homogeneous, though I don't like to lose the lamb flavour.


----------



## CakePoet (Nov 14, 2016)

Check  your  turmeric, I do get  brick red or warm orange or yellow when cooked for 1 hour,  just dont  boil to hard but slowly simmer.


----------



## Suthseaxa (Nov 14, 2016)

I do think I have a habit of boiling hard because I'm afraid of it going off the boil! Perhaps I should use the simmer burner more. Or practice with yogurt/meat tenderiser to reduce cooking time!

If I do lamb for 3 hours, I will get guaranteed brown colour.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 14, 2016)

Suthseaxa said:


> I do think I have a habit of boiling hard because I'm afraid of it going off the boil! Perhaps I should use the simmer burner more. Or practice with yogurt/meat tenderiser to reduce cooking time!
> 
> If I do lamb for 3 hours, I will get guaranteed brown colour.



Why are you afraid of it going off the boil? A gentle simmer is best for long-cooking meats.


----------



## Suthseaxa (Nov 14, 2016)

I mean entirely off the boil. No bubbling at all. I've never really thought about it actually. What is so wrong with that? As long as it's still hot, right?


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 14, 2016)

Once you bring it up to a boil and then reduce it, just keep checking for a while to be able to see little bubbles around the edge.  Shouldn't take very long for you to realize it has "stabilized" at a certain 'bubble'.  Then you can leave it and perhaps just check it once in a while (like perhaps every 1/2 hour).  Do not go off to the cinema until you really really know your hob!

I don't know if you can get what I call a diffuser.  I'll look for a picture to post. but don't have one right now.  It is usually two metal plates with maybe a 1/4" between them - full of holes.  It is placed on the burner with the pot on top. It diffuses the heat before reaching the pot and you are able to 'simmer' better.

I'm probably not explaining this very well.  Someone will come along and do a better job.


----------



## Suthseaxa (Nov 14, 2016)

I've got one I use for my tagines and whenever I make a tahdig, but it has never occurred to me to use it for ordinary simmering before! That's something to try.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 14, 2016)

Suthseaxa said:


> As long as it's still hot, right?



It has to maintain a minimum temperature to be safe.  I *think* it is 140 f.  Definition of "hot" is not good enough.  Hot is a concept and can mean anything.


----------



## Suthseaxa (Nov 14, 2016)

I do have one, but I only use it for tagines and when I make tahdig. I never thought of using it for simmering! Thanks


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 14, 2016)

OK - I'll make the squid and you make the tahdig.  I just had to look it up and it looks scrumptious!  Along with the curry, we'll feast all night!

  Looking at your original posting here, don't think turmeric should change colour like you are describing.  I'm guessing, like the others, it is the heat, even thou that seems strange.  Is the pot burning on the bottom?  That could possibly be another reason.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 14, 2016)

Don't have problems with curry. Thai that is! The Brits eat lots of bastardized Indian curries. Bring on the heat!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 14, 2016)

Simmering is when the liquid is between 170 and 190 degrees F. Boiling is when the water reaches 212 degrees F. 

Boiling evaporates water more quickly and so concentrates the liquid. It also agitates the ingredients more, so delicate pieces can fall apart more easily and sauces may not homogenize as well. 

The minimum safe temperature is 141F. I know that because it's one of the only questions I got wrong on a test in culinary school


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 14, 2016)

*Thanks GG* - I knew 140 something was in there somewhere!  It was Cooks Illustrated reviews of slow cookers talking about the safe temp needed when in the "warm" setting.  

I'll remember that now...  maybe.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 14, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> *Thanks GG* - I knew 140 something was in there somewhere!  It was Cooks Illustrated reviews of slow cookers talking about the safe temp needed when in the "warm" setting.
> 
> I'll remember that now...  maybe.



Yeah, it was 140, but the FDA changed it in 2012 for some reason I don't remember now. I was pretty unhappy because that wasn't what the book said but apparently the instructor mentioned it in class. That's what he said anyway when I asked about it after the test.


----------



## Suthseaxa (Nov 15, 2016)

I also wonder if, especially with lamb, it may be something to do with the meat juices simply cooking out and colouring the sauce.

However, I do get it with white meat as well. I have also noticed the colour stays if I make kashmiri rogan josh (i.e. it's entirely red with just kashmiri red chilli powder!)


----------



## CakePoet (Nov 15, 2016)

Well if you boil to hard, meat can also become tough and  unappetizing  and colour will change.

I do use  kashmiri red chili powder for most my currys because of the colour.


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 15, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> It has to maintain a minimum temperature to be safe.  I *think* it is 140 f.  Definition of "hot" is not good enough.  Hot is a concept and can mean anything.



It's pretty rare to find a stove that will let it fall below 140 after already reaching a full boil.  As long as the element is still heating, it should keep the pot in the safe range for a long time, even if it isn't really simmering.

Many ranges have just the opposite problem, they won't go low enough to maintain a good simmer.  I've had a couple, including my current gas range, that simmer very well - tomato sauce doesn't burn even when simmered for several hours with minimal attention.  Had a Samsung glass top electric that was one of the best I've ever owned for simmering.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 15, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> It's pretty rare to find a stove that will let it fall below 140 after already reaching a full boil.  As long as the element is still heating, it should keep the pot in the safe range for a long time, even if it isn't really simmering.
> 
> Many ranges have just the opposite problem, they won't go low enough to maintain a good simmer.  I've had a couple, including my current gas range, that simmer very well - tomato sauce doesn't burn even when simmered for several hours with minimal attention.  Had a Samsung glass top electric that was one of the best I've ever owned for simmering.



*Thanks RP* - I will keep that in mind!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 15, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> It's pretty rare to find a stove that will let it fall below 140 after already reaching a full boil.  As long as the element is still heating, it should keep the pot in the safe range for a long time, even if it isn't really simmering.
> 
> Many ranges have just the opposite problem, they won't go low enough to maintain a good simmer.  I've had a couple, including my current gas range, that simmer very well - tomato sauce doesn't burn even when simmered for several hours with minimal attention.  Had a Samsung glass top electric that was one of the best I've ever owned for simmering.



+1. My gas stove has a specific simmer burner that goes very low, but it still maintains a temp of at least 160, I'd guess. I should check it sometime, just to see


----------

